
Exceptions vs. the Result Type in F# - danielwertheim
https://danielwertheim.se/exceptions-vs-the-result-type-in-fsharp/
======
Multicomp
Thanks for posting this. I enjoyed the read, and I see what you mean re:
exceptions vs. a domain error in ROP style paths.

I personally try to have my exceptions be just that, exceptions. If I can
forsee something 'going wrong', I just make a domain error DU instance and
handle it. Bonus points that the compiler says 'Hey you forgot this'.

Handled exceptions are like the short sale of program flow. You may not be
foreclosed on (fatal error terminate execution), but it drops the hammer on
your ~credit~ codebase (user interruptions, failed operations, maintainability
headaches). Intentionally using exceptions in the domain types instead of
putting up guard clauses and/or Failure result types is not something I'd
recommend.

